# Dogs you consider breedworthy



## Greg Naranjo (Oct 28, 2008)

Intrested in hearing peoples thoughts as to breedworthy dogs *here in the States* and what one considers "breedworthy." This applies to males and females and various breeds and dogs you have personally worked or seen in training/trials, not what you heard by word of mouth or saw by means of a video.

In no particular order, Malinois that I, with out a doubt, would breed to are Feus von Haus Mecki and Master de Alphaville Bohemia. I've worked both dogs numerous times and they both possess the traits that I would want in a dog. From what I've seen on the trial field, Uras La Maschera di Ferro & Quenny Ot Vitosha seem to possess some of the same qualities. 

Dutchie: I've only worked a few, but Timo, who I believe is somewhere in WVA, would be my choice....what a powerhouse of dog he is! Bred to the right bitch, I would take a pup from this dog in a heart beat!

In no particular order, GSD's I've worked and would breed to are Aceofnike van het Bleekhof, Cento van Kiefbos, Merlin von Conneforde, Steinhart Odin, aka "Cedo" (in the right hands, could have been on any national podium, this dog is a true warrior, now lives in North Carolina and to my knowledge has never been bred). Dogs I've seen on trial fields , Billie von der Eisspitzen (Canada/Female), Charli Kampftrieb, Stuka v. Enckhausen & Rocky vom Germelhaus, also seem to possess somne of the same qualities that I look for.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

This dog

http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/56393/Igor-from-Mike's-Place

Healthy, Clearheaded...Big...Can jump like no other, he's fast. He's a Klemm son. He's produced nice puppies. and He's unknown.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

What's breedworthy?? Pretty much anything I may take a fancy nto after being around the dog. For me to take a fancy the dog has to really impress me for one or more reasons. In don't care if there are titles or not. Probably prefer then without titles because, as Sue said, if there are titles the sire or dam of the dog are the ones I would want to look at. Problem is, by the time a lot of dogs are titled the sire and dam ar out of it.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I also do take into account the dogs preformance on the field. But for me that is taking less priority than it used to. Just because I see to many dogs that have great field prefomances than fail to produce quality puppies.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Who's timo?


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

dar von schneiden fels 2. this guy brings it in the protection phase, his OB is great, his tracking--well, he CAN do it, lol.

someday if i get lucky, i may get a pup from him. frickin' awesome GSD.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/472329.html


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Drew Peirce said:


> Who's timo?


Timo is a littermate to Irtho Mulder. Gerben bred that litter that produced Timo and Irtho. I agree Timo is a nice dog, as is his brother Irtho. Irtho was kept in Holland and titled in KNPV, Irtho was sold to the USA and is titled in SchH.
He is a son of Rudie from Hans Pegge and Tosca II from Gerben Kamphuis. I have a few offspring here from Irtho and those lines do produce well.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

GSD:
Quinn v. Lippetal a Asko VD litter son, 5th place at 2005 GSD nationals. This is a nice dog when breed has produce some nice dog. This dog has Drive.... for all three phases, for the ball, the toy, the man....his owners are not into breeding, but just saw a 7 month old son off Quinn and he is already biting like an adult. 

Wagner vom Welzbachtal....love this dog has one of the best escape bites and comes with an ill regard on the courage test, a very re-silent dog . Have got to see this dog from 10 months to to now being 6+...Seen several dogs off him, and he throw himself. A Wagner son Hector von Mathias, just took 3rd at the 2009 GSd Nationals and like his dad he is a handful.

Mal....Bico VD Berlex Hoeve_....A dog that tries to stop helpers, and shows pure power. 


_


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

Yeah Timo is with us at Vandalia Kennel in WV go to www.vandaliakennel.com for more information, he is an excellent dutch in many ways, glad to hear from someone who has worked him, we are thrilled to have him in our kennel and to be able to pass on his genetics, my avatar is a pic of Timo headedd for a long bite


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Gre, just wonder, where did you work Timo and who was handling him, he was titled to SchHIII by Phil Hoelcher in Florida and there for about a year but I also understand, T Floyd trained Timo for a couple of month, tx Eric


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

James Downey said:


> This dog
> 
> http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/56393/Igor-from-Mike's-Place
> 
> Healthy, Clearheaded...Big...Can jump like no other, he's fast. He's a Klemm son. He's produced nice puppies. and He's unknown.


I saw him briefly before, but not working in Oceanside at a friend's field. So at least I know of him! He's right in San Diego.  Danny Craig bred his Darka (A'Tim daughter) to him last year or the year before.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

eric squires said:


> Yeah Timo is with us at Vandalia Kennel in WV go to www.vandaliakennel.com for more information, he is an excellent dutch in many ways, glad to hear from someone who has worked him, we are thrilled to have him in our kennel and to be able to pass on his genetics, my avatar is a pic of Timo headedd for a long bite



I've heard all good things about Timo and what he can produce.


----------



## Greg Naranjo (Oct 28, 2008)

eric squires said:


> Hi Gre, just wonder, where did you work Timo and who was handling him, he was titled to SchHIII by Phil Hoelcher in Florida and there for about a year but I also understand, T Floyd trained Timo for a couple of month, tx Eric


with Phil down in Miami..Phil is a good friend and mentor, he got me hooked in the sport......Last time I worked Timo was at last year's AWDF. I believe I met you and your wife at the trial.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Mario Fernandez said:


> GSD:
> Quinn v. Lippetal a Asko VD litter son, 5th place at 2005 GSD nationals. This is a nice dog when breed has produce some nice dog. This dog has Drive.... for all three phases, for the ball, the toy, the man....his owners are not into breeding, but just saw a 7 month old son off Quinn and he is already biting like an adult.
> 
> Wagner vom Welzbachtal....love this dog has one of the best escape bites and comes with an ill regard on the courage test, a very re-silent dog . Have got to see this dog from 10 months to to now being 6+...Seen several dogs off him, and he throw himself. A Wagner son Hector von Mathias, just took 3rd at the 2009 GSd Nationals and like his dad he is a handful.
> ...


I love Bico!!!! I was Bico's helper for almost 5 years. I had to learn how to catch on that monster And My Addie is his daughter....Out of all the puppies in the litter she is the most like her father. I am not sure why not many people wanted to use him. Maybe the incestant barking, the out of control heeling. Maybe it was the dog could explode from drive at any moment. He defintly was not a points dog. But, I love my dog from him. And one more note about Bico...I have gone on many road trips and been in his home many times...and the dog is a wonderful house dog. And physically if I had to draw a picture of what I thought the physically perfect Malinois looked like....I would draw Bico.

Also Bob, Bico's owner one of my best friends in the sport is one of the last true gentlemen on the planet. He's a great guy.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Bico

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1jPB6qWvq4&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49dUlPss-cE&feature=related


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

You know who is a really fun Malinois...and does well throwing himself in litters.

Outback's Jack

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WQ-nbJYcas

He's a dog that I would not call handler sensitive...But more Handler Aware. He has drive through the roof. But still minds his handler well, but is not worried about his handler at all. He's super fast, and a bit edgy and loves to fight. Defintly a pusher with good crushing grips. He's got super nice Obedience. Which I know is not what most people think of when they think of breeding. But Ivan made a comment about him being a V OB dog, which now is seperating dogs more than protection iat high level competetion. His barking is a little high pitched but I would still love to own him. The other thing I think is interesting about him, even though he is 5, He is still pliable enough in his drive to make him real in a few training sessions. I know because John has tried it. He's also super, super social. He's a Doc Ot Vitosha son. 

Also, at the Nationals, the 2008 FMBB champion was present and approached John about how much she like Jack...I think anyone would take that as a huge compliment.


----------



## Stephanie O'Brien (Sep 11, 2007)

Sue DiCero said:


> Merlin (Pedro) is dead. Unless you are looking at frozen, if available.
> 
> Question is not the dog, but what are they producing.
> 
> ...


Merlin (Pedro) is still alive and well.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Sue DiCero said:


> Merlin (Pedro) is dead. Unless you are looking at frozen, if available.
> 
> Question is not the dog, but what are they producing.
> 
> ...


I stand corrected.

Merlin is alive and well. I was informed incorrectly.

Definitely a dog to consider. I have seen this dog work at the local to world level. And to go from one handler to another, seamlessly, shows a lot.


----------

